
Mobile phones are transforming Africa - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/middle-east-and-africa/21711511-mobile-phones-are-transforming-africa-where-they-can-get-signal-mobile-phones
======
SteveWatson
Huge pop-up over the whole article after two seconds.

~~~
dzdt
Ironically (?) no such problem on mobile!

------
king_magic
Paywall.

